# Arkansas Toothpick



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 1, 2016)

I got a billet of Damascus and was wanting to make an Arkansas Toothpick anyone on here ever make one?


----------



## Schroedc (May 2, 2016)

I thought they don't use toothpicks in Arkansas since they don't have many teeth? 

Seriously though, maybe post a picture so folks know what one looks like? I'll be looking forward to seeing what you do with that billet.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (May 2, 2016)

Toothbrush was invented in Arkansas. Anywhere else it would have been a teethbrush

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Tony (May 2, 2016)

It's a long skinny knife, kind of like a fillet. Meant to be worn hanging between your shoulder blades within easy reach. Tony

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 2, 2016)

Most people know an Arkansas Toothpick as a long skinny bowie like the one pictured below. Many consider a dagger to be as well. @robert flynt would be the brain to pick on this one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 2, 2016)

I picture a toothpick to be a double edged dagger- balanced for throwing? Waiting for Robert.


----------



## robert flynt (May 2, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Most people know an Arkansas Toothpick as a long skinny bowie like the one pictured below. Many consider a dagger to be as well. @robert flynt would be the brain to pick on this one.
> 
> View attachment 103254


An Arkansas tooth pick, from what I've seen, is similar to a dagger in blade shape but generally it is a little bigger than a standard dagger. I've never made one though.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 2, 2016)

This is what I have in mind.....I have a good idea on the shape but I am stumped on the tang I am sure is is not a full tang right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wildthings (May 2, 2016)

looks like a hidden tang that is threaded. There's a threaded knurled nut on the end. Terminology is completely wrong I'm sure! Where you at Robert?
@robert flynt


----------



## robert flynt (May 2, 2016)

I think Barry is right, it looks like a hidden tang. the pommel is probably drilled, tapped and screwed on but it is hard to tell it could have a pommel nut. That is the style blade I've alway considered to be an Arkansas tooth pick though. I would make a hidden tang and silver soldier all thread into a slot cut in the end of the tang or you can round the end of the tang and thread it before you heat treat the blade.


----------



## Wildthings (May 2, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> I think Barry is right.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 3, 2016)

This is what I have in mind....I will silver solder a threaded piece in place then drill and thread the pommel ... I am wanting to use stainless as I am going to inlay silver in the handle...(going to use silver dimes for this) I am wondering if drill and threading the stainless is going to be a big issue? I'll put the handle assembly on the lathe and turn it then follow up with some good old fashioned hand sanding....and do the same with the pommel...I think it will come out pretty good...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## robert flynt (May 3, 2016)

It will look real nice when finished! You could get nickle silver corby rivets and some .o50 nickle/silver from one of the knife supply companies if you would like. If your going to use S/S I would also use 416 S/S for the hardware because it is the easiest to work, though non of the S/S is easy. Drill and tap your hole in the pommel before you shape, you might have to start over if you break the tap off. You might wont to get a bottom tape to use after you have tapped as far as you can with the standard tap.Another way to do it is to drill all the way through the pommel material using a bit the size of the shaft of female half of the corby rivet and use that as a pommel nut by shapeing the head of the rivet in your in your metal lathe or drill press using a 1/8" chainsaw file and a machinest file.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 4, 2016)

"You could get nickle silver corby rivets" picked up six sets....thanks for the heads up Robert...and I have already figured on tappiing the pommel before i turn on it...I may go with some pewter on the hardware?


----------

